# HOME MADE BREAD



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I have bought a bread maker,

any good healthy recipes out there:thumb:

Thanks IHC


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

iron head case said:


> I have bought a bread maker,
> 
> any good healthy recipes out there:thumb:
> 
> Thanks IHC


http://www.carrsbreadmaker.info/recipes/index.html

There you go! ahh the wonders of google! Reps plz  lol

jonesy


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i throw loads of seeds in mine.


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Not really a bread recipe but here is how I have my egg whites and oats when dieting. (Using my bread maker) I call it my banana bread

100g Oats

10 egg whites

1 banana

5 teaspoons splenda

1 teaspoon cinnamon

mix all ingredients in a blender until liquid

spray the bread tin with 1 cal butter spray.

Pour mixture into bread tin.

I set it to bake for 1 hour then while its cooking I do cardio.

It looks like a small loaf of bread when cooked so I slice it up and top with some udos oil and sugar free maple syrup and a nicecup of filtered coffee.

Try it, it beats tasteless scrambled egg whites by a mile.

Lee


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ProPowell said:


> Not really a bread recipe but here is how I have my egg whites and oats when dieting. (Using my bread maker) I call it my banana bread
> 
> 100g Oats
> 
> ...


maple syrup and bread (well sort of) when dieting? :thumb:

i'm going to try this.


----------

